# Scary gulping



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My dogs do that BEFORE they puke... that's their sign for me to run them outside.

It sounds like her tummy is really upset...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

About a year ago, Brooks started "swallowing" a lot at night when he lies down (that's when I notice it, but I guess that is because the room is quiet and I am close by--possibly he does it at other times). He doesn't seem agitated, and doesn't want to go outside.
I have told my vet about it and he has felt his throat several times, palpatated his abdomen, but felt nothing amiss.
It puzzles me.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I found this page that seems to describe what you're talking about: gulps


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I've always used Gas-X and have ever since I had Danes, (with their issues with bloat, I _always_ had it on hand). Check with your vet about the dosage, though.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Steinsk said:


> Our five year old Stella has started gulping..
> This usually occurs in the evening or at night time - she starts gulping and chewing, and sometimes it seems like she cannot get hear breath properly.


This sounds like the symptoms that our Dolly had. She was diagnosed with acid reflux disease (GERD). We gave her generic Tagemet acid reducer tablets. She liked eating lettuce and it seemed to settle her stomach.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It does sound like some sort of acid reflux (not a vet, just a layperson!). Our Toby started gulping like that a couple of weeks ago. He has digestive enzyme issues that we are treating;however, he never had anything suspicious of acid reflux. He underwent cataract removal surgery about 6 weeks before and was on Rimadyl to reduce the eye inflammation- after calling both his regular vet and his ophthalmologist we stopped the rimadyl and started him on plain pepcid and it stopped. Later I remembered he had a countersurfing incident about 10 days earlier with a Keurig K cup and some individual Maggie Moo creamers, but the burping didn't start until 10 days later, so I'm not sure that caused it or not. I'd suggest discussing this with your vet and seeing if some sort of acid reducer might help. I wouldn't self dose with it before checking with your vet to avoid any adverse reaction with other medications she may be on.


----------

